
What do you use for managing tasks for your personal projects? - sbmthakur
I have seen people using Trello. Would like to know what other tools people use here.
======
e_scape
I used several tools (trello, offline notepad like apps, regular notepad,
Google docs, todoist, to do list, wunderlist, etc...) and the easiest/fastest
fór mne is Google keep. It works on both Pc/mobile and your can make several
checklist fór different projects

------
jjjbokma
Pigment liner and notepad, markdown files + Emacs. Regarding the latter: I
used to use Org mode, but as markdown is more common I switched to markdown.

------
ferranbrichs
The hit list

